# Brand New Lipglass Gone BAD



## christineeee_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought a 2N l/g from the MAC site a few weeks back and when I opened it, it smelt like crayons. I called customer service and I could barely understand what the lady was saying, but she said she wouldn't be able to send me another 2N l/g cuz its LE. it's still available online so I don't get why she couldn't send me another one. She told me to pick something else, so I picked Nymphette l/g. She asked me for my address and I spelled it out and repeated it for her twice, but I don't think she got it right because when she repeated what I said, it just didn't sound right. We'll see if I get my replacement in 2 weeks.


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2008)

Call the CS line again and confirm it.

It's better to take the minute or two to confirm your details than to wait two weeks and possibly not get anything at all.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 24, 2008)

I think they should send you what you ordered especially if its still available on the site! I would call back again with your complaint & tell them you're also willing to send back the 2N if they need to do "testing" or whatever! You can also tell them to cancel the replacement lipgloss. 

I really hope you get a nice, fresh 2N!!! Good luck & keep us updated!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 25, 2008)

my 2N l/g and Flashtronic l/g smell like crayons too! they dont have that vanilla-scent like other MAC glosses.. i thought maybe its a new formulation or something


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2008)

there's no point in calling for a new one.  if they send you new one, it'll be bad too.  it was a bad batch.  unfortunately it happens occasionally.  if you exchange it at a store, that one will be bad too.  i would just return it if it's within the time limit.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_I bought a 2N l/g from the MAC site a few weeks back and when I opened it, it smelt like crayons._

 
Crayons isn't a bad smell.  It's when the item smells like _vinegar_, or just 'off' in general... that's when you have to worry or toss it.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine smelled bad too, I guessed it was a bad batch.


----------



## HotPink (Mar 25, 2008)

I just used my 2N for the first time this weekend and mine smelled like crayons also. I was pretty disappointed, but now that I know that particular lipglass came from a bad batch I feel a little better about it. At least I don't have to go through the effort of finding a new one when it is going to smell the same.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

I had this happen with my Raquel lipglass from the Raquel Welch icon collection.  I returned it to MAC HQ and had to choose a perm. color so I chose Revealing.  As luck would have it the Revealing lipglass has that same crayon smell and taste.  What are the odds.  I just gave up.  I was just talking to a MA at one of the counters and she bought up Raquel.  I told her about my experience and she said her's was the same way.  She figured it was just a bad batch.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Crayons isn't a bad smell. It's when the item smells like vinegar, or just 'off' in general... that's when you have to worry or toss it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it smells pretty bad. i tried putting it on my lips and i almost gagged :S


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

save it for b2m.  i was so bummed when i got fashion pack from barbie, and i went to put it on, and it was bad!  everyone's was bad.  i hate to part with it tho (its a lipglass version of love nectar, my fave lipcolor ever!).  i'm trying to convince myself to deal with the bad taste, but everytime i put it on, i have to take it off immediately.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_it smells pretty bad. i tried putting it on my lips and i almost gagged :S_

 
How can crayons smell bad?  It's just wax.  And it's the aroma of childhood! 

Your gloss must smell like something else if you almost gagged.  Can you describe it better?  

That's really disappointing, though, if you can't wear it because of the smell.  Ad it's brand new too.  Are you going to take it back to a store, where they are more helpful... and complain?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

it kinda smells and tastes like a waxy melted plastic-y kinda thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its hard to describe it, but you sure know it when you smell/taste it.  you want it off your lips just as fast as you put it on!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 26, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with Raquel and I bought 2 at the time. They sent me replacements and they were every bit as bad. I would do what erine1881 suggests and just return it or save it for B2M. My Raquel replacements went B2M. I am really sad to hear that about 2N....will have to check mine today.

Edited to say that I have looked high and low for my 2N and can't find it. I wonder if I already B2M'd it for bad taste and can't remember?! Oh well, if it's just lost I guess I shouldn't feel too bad either under the circumstances.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I had this happen with my Raquel lipglass from the Raquel Welch icon collection.  I returned it to MAC HQ and had to choose a perm. color so I chose Revealing.  As luck would have it the Revealing lipglass has that same crayon smell and taste.  What are the odds.  I just gave up.  I was just talking to a MA at one of the counters and she bought up Raquel.  I told her about my experience and she said her's was the same way.  She figured it was just a bad batch._

 
You know I have noticed that it mostly seems to happen with the corally colors and was wondering if it might be a particular pigment that either goes bad fast or is bad to start with, or just plain tastes bad?


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 
_i'm trying to convince myself to deal with the bad taste, but everytime i put it on, i have to take it off immediately.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i tried that with my 2N, but the smell and taste was so unpleasant i had to scrub it right off my lips 



*Meryl*: crayons don't smell as strong as my 2N, and like erine said, it is hard to describe but she described it the way i would've. i just opened it again to smell it and the smell gave me a headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 umm i bought it online so i don't think the MAs in store can help me.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ I was always told that if you have a receipt, or proof of purchase, you can take something back... to any MAC store.  Is that not right?  Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought it was weird that my 2N was like that too. It was crayony.. but not bad enough that I couldn't handle it.. so I use it anyways. It's way glossier than my other lipglasses as well. It's strange, but I'm going to keep using it.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 27, 2008)

I kind of sorry I read this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason, I thought I had 3N gloss... but that's the lipstick.  I do have two 2Ns... I just haven't worn them because of Fafi and Heatherette coming out so quickly and preoccupying my interest.  I very nervously smelled my 2Ns and you're right.  They do smell different than the other glosses.  Not as honey-sweet.  More plastic-y.  I'm going to give it a test run tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_^^ I was always told that if you have a receipt, or proof of purchase, you can take something back... to any MAC store. Is that not right? Does anyone know for sure?_

 
stores have a 30 day return policy.


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

I never smell my lipglass haha. I can never figure how people smell the crayon smell or whatever because they never smell good or bad to me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you had one of these you'd know it as soon as you put it on your lips, believe me!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_^^ I was always told that if you have a receipt, or proof of purchase, you can take something back... to any MAC store. Is that not right? Does anyone know for sure?_

 
it says on my online receipt that i can't return items to a store.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just found my 2N lipglass by accident hiding behind my e/s palettes...and yep, it is BAD.


----------



## lil_mamma_001 (Mar 31, 2008)

That sucks, I hope everything works out.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Just found my 2N lipglass by accident hiding behind my e/s palettes...and yep, it is BAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it sucks doesn't it? 2N l/g is such a nice nude colour


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Just found my 2N lipglass by accident hiding behind my e/s palettes...and yep, it is BAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Funny, i have so much makeup that I lose things all the time & then find it rolled under something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my 2N & Barbie Fashion Packed & they smelled fine...not as vanilla as some but not bad either... hmmm.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucky! 2N is nowhere to be found online anymore so it's not like we can get another one in the hopes it may be good.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2008)

it's still on the Canadian site but i'm not getting it again cuz it'll probably be bad.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 31, 2008)

So sad - it's so pretty.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Funny, i have so much makeup that I lose things all the time & then find it rolled under something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my 2N & Barbie Fashion Packed & they smelled fine...not as vanilla as some but not bad either... hmmm._

 
the smell gets worse when you put it on.  did you try them both on?  did they taste horrible?


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 1, 2008)

I got a letter in the mail today confirming my replacement l/g, and i was right, the lady spelled my street name wrong. She also spelled my last name wrong. Oh well..as long as my postal code and house number are correct everything will be delivered to me


----------



## HotPink (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it kinda smells and tastes like a waxy melted plastic-y kinda thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its hard to describe it, but you sure know it when you smell/taste it.  you want it off your lips just as fast as you put it on!_

 
You're right...it smells like burnt plastic and it's really hard to ignore. My 2N isn't as bad as some others that I have. I bought Heartthrob at a CCO a few years ago and the smell is really strong. I don't think I have worn it once...perhaps it's time to B2M it.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

just curious to see if anyone bought Sockhop from Heatherette and had the same experience as 2N. 
As someone said in some posts before, it may be related to the pigment that is in the lipglass.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_just curious to see if anyone bought Sockhop from Heatherette and had the same experience as 2N. 
As someone said in some posts before, it may be related to the pigment that is in the lipglass._

 
no probs with my sock hop.  i haven't heard of probs with anyone else's at work either.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

nothing's wrong with my sock hop either


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

cool beans


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2008)

Both of my sock hops are fine.


----------



## HotPink (Apr 2, 2008)

My Sock Hop is fine...it smells delicious as usual. Can you imagine if Sock Hop came from a bad batch? There would be a riot!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the smell gets worse when you put it on.  did you try them both on?  did they taste horrible?_

 
Sorry erine I just saw this. 
I tried them on & it wasn't noticeable to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It doesn't have that vanilla taste/smell but it isn't really plastic or bad smelling or taste either. Kinda just nothing... hmmm My Lip Varnish have that plastic smell/taste though & they separated in the tube.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 12, 2008)

i got my replacement in the mail the other day


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Sorry erine I just saw this. 
I tried them on & it wasn't noticeable to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It doesn't have that vanilla taste/smell but it isn't really plastic or bad smelling or taste either. Kinda just nothing... hmmm My Lip Varnish have that plastic smell/taste though & they separated in the tube._

 
I have a lipglass that has sort of gone like that. Still useable in my opinion but I think I've grown immune to the Vanilla scent now...


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Sorry erine I just saw this. 
I tried them on & it wasn't noticeable to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It doesn't have that vanilla taste/smell but it isn't really plastic or bad smelling or taste either. Kinda just nothing... hmmm My Lip Varnish have that plastic smell/taste though & they separated in the tube._

 
yeah, the lipvarnishes all separated.  not the best product they've come up with.  kinda like the metal-x shadows.  those weren't that great either.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i got my replacement in the mail the other day_

 
did you get the same color?  is that one bad too?


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_did you get the same color? is that one bad too?_

 
no, i got nymphette instead.


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeah, the lipvarnishes all separated.  not the best product they've come up with._

 
Excellent product in theory, still needs some R&D in reality.

If these were reworked in order to stabilise them some more and relaunched, they'd go off like a rocket.


----------



## tevasrule (Jun 19, 2008)

A similar thing happened to me with a Rags to Riches Dazzleglass, except is has a horibble smell of onions. I bought it at a freestanding store while on vacation, and didn't open it until I got home. Unfortunately they were already sold out at my local Macy's counter, so I couldn't exchange it. I emailed customer service and they said they would send me a refund as well as packaging to send the Dazzleglass back to them so that their lab could test it to see what was wrong with it. I sent them my address almost a month ago, and still nothing in the mail. I also followed-up with another email. I'm thinking that I should try calling that 800 number. I'm just disappointed because I loved that shade, and I expected more from their customer service department.


----------



## girlzippy (Jun 19, 2008)

I notice that thats happening more often now. I have lipglasses that are 5 years old no probs with smell, but I've had ones go bad in 6 months now. Not paying attention to quality as much I dont know. My first bad one was Magic Spell, loved that color. I had a spare new never opened back up in my fridge(so temp wouldn't affect it) it was bad too. I emailed mac online they sent me an e/s and I had to return the magic spell to them in a package they sent me. They tried saying "that happens when its in contact with heat" I told her it was unopened in the fridge and she ignored me and said heat affects it again. Whatever. They just seem to be going bad sooner now, more than they used to.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlzippy* 

 
_Whatever. They just seem to be going bad sooner now, more than they used to._

 
I completely agree! I've had some that were 5 years old and the smell had barely changed. I've had others that I bought more recently (like within the last year), and they already smell off. Some are from brand new collections though, so I just don't understand it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 4, 2008)

Both of my Illicits (from Smoke Signals) have gone bad, I discovered yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess they would be a year old next month. Is it unreasonable for me to expect them to still be okay?


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 4, 2008)

( Goes to smell my lipglosses! lol )


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Two days ago I opened my Soft & Slow & its backup and gagged! I put it on my lips & it tasted/smelled like Playdoh - not that I eat Playdoh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a very strong smell. dang it

I should check my Illicit too.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Two days ago I opened my Soft & Slow & its backup and gagged! I put it on my lips & it tasted/smelled like Playdoh - not that I eat Playdoh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a very strong smell. dang it

I should check my Illicit too._

 
from neo sci-fi?  take em back, atleast the backup!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Two days ago I opened my Soft & Slow & its backup and gagged! I put it on my lips & it tasted/smelled like Playdoh - not that I eat Playdoh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a very strong smell. dang it

I should check my Illicit too._

 
I have Illicit and Soft & Slow from whatever collection they came out with together, and they both smell off (so does my Bare Truth). I guess I should just B2M them, but it pisses me off that I'm out of 3 basically new lipglasses. I've got some that are several years old that are perfectly fine, and these seemed off after a very short amount of time.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I have Illicit and Soft & Slow from whatever collection they came out with together, and they both smell off (so does my Bare Truth). I guess I should just B2M them, but it pisses me off that I'm out of 3 basically new lipglasses. I've got some that are several years old that are perfectly fine, and these seemed off after a very short amount of time._

 
Exactly! I have some very old ones that are perfect. I threw them into the B2M stack...but its a shame because I liked the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks erine


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Same here, I have much older ones that are fine, that's why I'm upset about Illicit. It seems the ones I really like alot go off the fastest - Raquel, 2N and now Illicit.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I have Illicit and Soft & Slow from whatever collection they came out with together, and they both smell off (so does my Bare Truth). I guess I should just B2M them, but it pisses me off that I'm out of 3 basically new lipglasses. I've got some that are several years old that are perfectly fine, and these seemed off after a very short amount of time._

 
I tried on one at Update that smelled a little crayon-ish...and it hasn't even launched yet!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if there's a certain pigment or ingredient that goes into some and not others that there's a problem with?


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

Is this a problem with batches or could it just be a problem with some of their colors?  The problem seems almost too widespread.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I tried on one at Update that smelled a little crayon-ish...and it hasn't even launched yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Man, that's crazy! I hope this isn't going to become a new trend. Lipglass is my fave, but I don't want something that doesn't smell right from Day 1. It's not like they're that expensive, but I want my money's worth. Sounds like this is a problem MAC really needs to address.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jul 6, 2008)

I just bought a bad Soft and Slow, too--a plastic-like chemical smell and taste.


----------

